# Developmentally delayed puppy?



## mamalisa (Feb 1, 2004)

When Cricket had the c-section, they told me one of the pups had been in the birth canal for a long time and might not do well.....

Well, 2 and a half weeks later, one puppy seems a bit "slow." Where the other pups are up and toddling around, he mostly just sleeps. When I pick him up, he has an exaggerated "suckle" reflex, like a newborn...whips his head back and forth looking for a nipple.....while the other pups are starting to mouth my hand and give kisses/tastes...not just suck.

So...what would head start for a delayed puppy be? He already has a home to go to, and a loving family, so I'd like to help him out.


----------



## SeptemberWolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Assuming the new home knows how to treat puppies and will get him neutered?
What they say for kids with DDs, is not to expect balls of fire and little dynamos, just allow them to be who they are and give them lots of opportunities to _learn_.
Touching and socialization just as important, but being careful, patient, gentle, and loving so the pup learns early to trust humans. Snuggle and bundle ('cocoon') as per Temple Grandin's findings. Teach him from where he's at, not where the others are. Make sure he gets best food possible after weaning. This could be a great opportunity (if he could be bottle fed or a while) to have new owners come over and bond with him by feeding him. Did the vet have any recommendations?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

That pup should be left with his mother far more than the others..I mean don't place him at his new home at 8 weeks. I would wait til maybe 3 or 4 months of age. They learn faster by observing Mom. I had a friend whose Irish Setter had one pup that apparently had the symptoms of Down Sydrome. Breeder had the mother spayed (mother was an old dog-accidental breeding) and the male pup wasn't neutered til he was 2 so his body was given the chance to fully develop. It took him a whole year to learn to be housebroken. The owner didn't yell or discpline him like he would have if the pup was a normal dog. Just gave him tons of socialization and praise. That pup developed a few odd obbesssesions such as barking at falling leaves and moving shadows but he was sweet. Unforunately he hated bad people (criminals) and would growl at them...he had that special ability to tell good people from bad. He also took 6 months to learn a command so he was well-trained just took him a lot more longer! Others might have different suggestions than me...that was my only time seeing one so others may have more experience than me in that dept.


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

Is he much smaller than the others?


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

This situation would be more similar to cerebral palsy than downs syndrome. It has anoxic brain damage

The puppy may or may not progress from his current neurological level.


----------

